# 틀림없다



## Onecwon

오늘은 한영 사전에서 이 문장을 읽었어요, " 걔는 집으로 갔음에 틀림없다."
영어으로 그 사전 이렇게 " He must have gone home" 번역했습니다.

왜 그런가? 그리고, 왜 "갔음" 뒤에 "에" 가 오는 거야?


----------



## Sweetboat

I guess it's just the way we speak?

~했음에 틀림없다 = must have p.p.

시험에 떨어졌음에 틀림없다 = must have failed the test.
여자친구와 헤어졌음에 틀림없다 = must have broken up with his girlfriend.

You can also say '틀림없이 ~했을 거야'

틀림없이 시험에 떨어졌을 거야 = must have failed the test.
틀림없이 여자친구와 헤어졌을 거야 = must have broken up with his girlfriend.


----------



## Onecwon

Thank you so much for answering my question. Your answer is very helpful and thourough. I also appreciate your addition of alternative ways to express the same idea.


----------



## Sweetboat

I just came up with another alternative.
~했는 게 틀림없다 = must have p.p.

시험에 떨어졌는 게  틀림없다 = must have failed the test.
여자친구와 헤어졌는 게 틀림없다 = must have broken up with his girlfriend.

I think this sounds the most natural although the previous two forms are also fine.


----------



## Onecwon

Sweetboat 씨, 다시 한번 너무 감사합니다. 각 각 방법으로 아는때 더 좋아요. 너의 정답들을 행복하게 받아요.


----------

